# Curtiss P-36 Hawk , Curtiss Hawk Model 75



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lefa (Feb 16, 2015)

From SA - kuvagalleria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lefa (Feb 16, 2015)

One more..


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2015)

#6 3 pic. Look at tail No 209, whats with the coding pt, pe pc, pd?


----------



## Lefa (Feb 17, 2015)

I do not know why the pictures turned into a low quality when I downloaded here.
But you will find a few pictures here. SA - kuvagalleria

Word search

Fighter = hävittäjä
Bomber = pommikone or pommittaja
aeroplane = lentokone
reconnaissance plane= tiedustelukone
reconnaissance flight = tiedustelulento


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)

Lefa said:


> I do not know why the pictures turned into a low quality when I downloaded here.



The reason for that is your images are very large files. Each one is of more than 4,5MB and the width is more then 4200 pixels. I have download your pictures and the pic browser displayed them very large in origin. So no wonder your shots are of the low quality because your images are of large pixels. Additionally , these had to be resized down by the forum soft in order to fit the page what may influence the quality.

Here is your pic resized down to 900 pixels in the width. I think it looks qood. Also a smaller picture is uploaded and displayed faster than a such large one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2015)

Great Pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 19, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> #6 3 pic. Look at tail No 209, whats with the coding pt, pe pc, pd?


I didn't find anything about that in my books... Sorry...
Maybe something like power or/and weight


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> #6 3 pic. Look at tail No 209, whats with the coding pt, pe pc, pd?



On #201 as well...





Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2015)

The plot thickens...






Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)

As memo serves these abbreviations are for the weight data. Usually, next to these codes, there should be applied weights in kilograms. But these were omitted very often.

Poids ( Pesant ) - weight

PT - Poids Totale - total weight.
PE - Poids d’exploitation - empty weight.
PC - Poids du combustible - fuel weight - ( E - essence ( aviation gasoline ), H - huile ( oil - lubricant ).
PD - Poids au décollage ( départ ) - take-off weight.


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wurger said:


> As memo serves these abbreviations are for the weight data. Usually, next to these codes, there should be applied weights in kilograms. But these were omitted very often.
> 
> Poids ( Pesant ) - weight
> 
> ...



 Thank you WikiWojtek

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2015)

but why no units written down if one would take the trouble to paint PT< PR etc on the tail?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not sure about the reason. The info about the weights was going to be a help for manitenace crews and was applied by the manufacturers. I have noticed the data could be found at rudders of French quite early, pre-war planes. Also, on rudderes of exported French airplanes.
I would say that there wasn't any reason for painting of the info there for aircraft used in France or just by the French Air Force. The data could be found in all manuals available for each of plane types and must have been well known to all aviators.. Also because the modern planes, tracks or rail flats weren't so limited at weight like the WW1 and early pre-war ones. But as I have said I wasn't sure.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 20, 2015)

Merci beaucoup, mon ami. Should have suspected it would be something in French as I have only seen it on their aircraft.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)

My pleasure. However similar markings can be found on Polish planes too. Here is a PWS-5 and Potez XXVA2. Of course the abbreviations were in Polish and painted white. Also the PWS-10 wore the same markings but no pic found to show it as an example. But in a couple of books about the Polish pre-war fighter planes these can be seen.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2015)

There are units filled in .. as i see it the marking have no function


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2016)

Love those "camo" jobs they wore at the 1939 National Air Races


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 27, 2016)

dazzle


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2017)

Captured beute Curtiss H-75


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Some from my collection


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## flypaper2222 (Jul 5, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Graeme (Jul 5, 2018)

Snautzer's post No.27. Lower photo. What is that guy doing?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 5, 2018)

Coming to the finale of the old "nun with a banana" joke?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Jul 6, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 355531


I would love to see this one in color!


----------



## Bex (Jul 6, 2018)

le_steph40 said:


> I didn't find anything about that in my books... Sorry...
> Maybe something like power or/and weight


PT Poids total (PT = PE+PC+PD) = Total Weight
PE Poids équipé (cellule + groupe propulseur) Weight = airframe + engine
PC Poids carburant (PC = essence + huile, en kg) Weight fuel + oil (kilogramme)
PD (ou P) Poids divers (équipage + munitions) Weight crew + ammunitions
It was used in WW1 printed on French Aircrafts.
Useless in WW2.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2018)

Why would a fighter pilot need a dozen flares?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 6, 2018)

Saw that as well David. I always thought they were to indicate a distressed pilot/aircraft. Maybe the first one is for "F**ked" and then the rest indicate the level, "really", "really, really", "really, really, really" etc

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 6, 2018)

Signaling "colours of the day" over ships? Naval gun crews are notoriously trigger-happy and so multiple flares may be required before they stop shooting at you.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2018)

Before radios came into standard use, they used various flare colors (or combinations) for signalling.

(Additional because of phone interruption)
In WWI, the RFC had issued a standard for flare signals:
Red flare meant "Rally on me";
Fired by the flight leader, it was used to form up the flight on his position after taking off or to reassemble the flight after a fight.
Fired by a flight member, meant they are having trouble and need the flight to rally to them for help.

White flare meant "Return to the Aerodrome";
Fired by the flight leader only, over enemy territory, the flight was to immediately form on the leader to return to base. If fired over friendly territory, they were to return to base at best possible speed without formation.

Green flare meant "I must return to the Aerodrome";
Fired by the flight leader only, the flight command was transferred to the leader's wingman.

Also, an interesting situation where flares were used:
During the Battle of Malta, a Ju87 became seriously damaged and tried to make an emergency landing at Lucca. The British AA was fierce, preventing the Stuka from approaching, so the Stuka's pilot fired three red flares followed by a green flare.
The British at the airfield saw this and replied with a white flare, at which point the AA ceased and the Stuka was able to make thier landing.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Guerre 39/45, Avion de chasse "Curtis", 1940, Vintage silver print vintage silve | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2019)

Guerre 39/45, Avion de chasse "Curtis", 1940, Vintage silver print vintage silve | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Feb 22, 2019)

It is nice to see a "real" photo of this type of aircraft in service, in the field. Especially one that displays the national markings on the upper wing as clearly as this shot does! Compared to most other combatants' practices, these markings seem rather small.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 23, 2019)

Pulled this from a Pintrest page, but it obviously sources from a FB page.
P-36's in Finnish service....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2019)

8th Pursuit Group P-36 Mohawks Langley, Virginia 1939 | eBay
Curtiss P-36 Mohawk Fighters at Langley, Virginia | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Foto 2.Wk Luftwaffe amerikanisches Jagdflugzeug Jäger Curtiss P-36 Hawk 75 camo | eBay
Foto 2.Wk französisches Beute Jagdflugzeug Jäger mit Kennung Bloch ? camo tarn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2019)

Another plane that doesn't get the full recognition it deserves. Thanks for taking the time to post all these!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Mar 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Mar 15, 2019)

…_you're welcome_...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

1941 Press Photo Formation of Philippine-based attack planes, during maneuvers. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2019)

Those aircraft weren't in the Philippines nor was it 1941 though the photo may have been released in '41. "US Army Air Corps Curtiss P-36C Hawk fighters of the 27th Pursuit Squadron (27PS), 1st Pursuit Group (1PG), in flight in step-down formation against clouds; aircraft are seen painted in a temporary "wargames" camouflage scheme, with each aircraft carrying a different design. This temporary water-based paint scheme was painted solely for display at the 1939 National Air Races, Cleveland, Ohio, and was never used in any wargames or maneuvers "
Curtiss P-36C Hawk (Hawk 75L); Military, USA, Army Air Corps, Units, 27th Pursuit Squadron. [photograph]​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Mar 31, 2019)

Probably confused them with the 21st Pursuit Squadron, which was in the Philippines in December 1941, and which had P-36s on its inventory.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Beuteflugzeug - Curtis P-36 (Hawk Model 75) mit Balkenkreuz - original Foto | eBay

captured beute G+F

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice, I've only seen photos of KQ+ZA. Yellow code letters?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not sure. It is possible it could be the RLM02 or red.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken, that looks like one of the Hawk 75s used in the german progaganda film "Kampfgeschwader Lützow". The G+F code is unusual for Luftwaffe aircraft, however, one of the Hawk 75s which were painted with RAF markings had that exact code around the RAF roundel: G (roundel) F

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)

It is very likely. The side LW cross seems to be applied on overpainted roundel. What is more it seems that there is the overpainted fin flash on the fin.

Edit.. GG, bingo ! The Hawk with the G-F code is the middle plane seen there...











the pic source:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2019)

YaY! 

Which also makes that an extraordinary photo!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Grey codes then though the "K" is similar to the roundel center? Love the roundels


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 28, 2019)

Here is an interesting little Curtiss booklet on the Hawk 75.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Grey codes then though the "K" is similar to the roundel center? Love the roundels



Also not sure about the grey colour there just because of the "K" letter. The grey colour would be much lighter on the silver background IMHO. The red one ( especially the dull red ) is more contrastive while applied on the silver surface. The pics were taken ( like the entire movie as well ) with filters ( the yellow one I would say ) what can be noticed while looking at the fin flash. The red is light but the blue is dark. As a result the G-K plane could have had the "K" letter of the red and the "G" one of the black for instance. Contrary to that, it seems the G-F kite has the code letters of the same colour. The Snautzer01's shot and the screenshot from the movie confiem that rather. Both letters are light and almost of the same tone the "K" letter is. However the red colour sounds a little bit strange if we talk about the LW. This might result in using of the another paint that was more "popular" for the LW planes in that time , the RLM02 for instance.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Dutch Aircraft Curtiss 75A Hawk P-36 ML-KNIL Java NEI 1941 1 ORIGINAL News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

Beute Flugzeug NAA 57 ? Trainingsflugzeug WK II | eBay

Captured beute

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Original WW ll French Fighter Plane Photo One of 6 Victors in The Last Battles | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG CURTISS 75 HAWK IN DEUTSCHEN FARBEN | eBay

Captured beute


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

WWI-WWII Aircraft Airplane Photograph Lot, CURTIS P-42 P-36C 27th Pursuit (P26) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cool. I did the top one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Frankreich Flugzeug Bloch MB Kennung Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader (3596x) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 7, 2020)

Abandoned Curtiss H.75 A2 N° 113 of 2nd escadrille of GC I/4 in Evreux, summer 1940.


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Nov 13, 2020)

The photo in post #19 shows the markings on the rudder in great detail. Can somebody explain what the list of "PC PD PE" etc. running down under the serial coding signifies? Seems odd, if victories.


----------



## varsity07840 (Nov 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1941 Press Photo Formation of Philippine-based attack planes, during maneuvers. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 533803


WOW! EBAY REALLY SCREWED THIS ONE UP.


----------



## varsity07840 (Nov 13, 2020)

GreenKnight121 said:


> Probably confused them with the 21st Pursuit Squadron, which was in the Philippines in December 1941, and which had P-36s on its inventory.


The 21st briefly flew P-35As before reequipping with P-40Es just prior to Dec. 8th. There were no P-36s in the Philippines.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2020)

GrumpyOldCrewChief said:


> The photo in post #19 shows the markings on the rudder in great detail. Can somebody explain what the list of "PC PD PE" etc. running down under the serial coding signifies? Seems odd, if victories.



I forget EXACTLY what they were, but IIRC they have to do with aircraft specifications. Stuff LIKE weight, etc...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2021)

2Wk Foto Beute Jagdflugzeug von Curtiss-Wright P-36 Balkenkreuz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2021)

Selfridge Field Michigan Army Air Corps WWII Airplane Fighter ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

H5 Foto LW Militärflugplatz franz. Beute Flugzeug plane Jäger Bomber Kennung FO | eBay


Entdecken Sie H5 Foto LW Militärflugplatz franz. Beute Flugzeug plane Jäger Bomber Kennung FO in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





F-O

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

US Aircraft Stranded In Martinique c1940 Press Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US Aircraft Stranded In Martinique c1940 Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> US Aircraft Stranded In Martinique c1940 Press Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for US Aircraft Stranded In Martinique c1940 Press Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



There are a few ex-Belgian Brewster B339Bs in the background of the pic, near the palm trees. Alas, all these aircraft were destroyed by saboteurs...what a waste!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

WebNeo



Cu-koneita (Curtiss Hawk) lähdössä hälytyslennolle Nurmoilan kentältä. Lentorykmentti 1. Nurmoila, Nurmoilan lentokenttä 1943.10.18

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

WebNeo



Cu-koneita ilmassa. Lentorykmentti 1. Nurmoila. Aunuksen kannas. LeLv 12 ja 36 18.10.1943. Nurmoila 1943.10.18

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Flugzeug Beuteflugzeug Jäger Frankreich Le Bourget | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Beuteflugzeug Jäger Frankreich Le Bourget in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





captured beute

??+NQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2022)

1938-40s USAAF Curtiss P-36 Hawk Pursuit Fighter 8x10 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1938-40s USAAF Curtiss P-36 Hawk Pursuit Fighter 8x10 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 660223
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That eBay description is a bit off: Rasmussen was trying to clear a jam when the A6M passed ahead of him, catching the burst.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Mar 5, 2022)

I thought those were P40's at Pearl Harbour?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2022)

Elvis said:


> I thought those were P40's at Pearl Harbour?


A mix of P-40s and P-36s were able to get airborne that morning.

P-40B - Lt. Welch
P-40B - Lt. Taylor
P-36A - Lt. Rasmussen
P-36A - Lt. Sanders
P-36A - Lt. Sterling Jr. (KIA)
P-36A - Brown

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 5, 2022)

Aviation History had a very detailed description of the aerial combat at PH in its Dec 2021 issue.


----------



## Elvis (Mar 7, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> A mix of P-40s and P-36s were able to get airborne that morning.
> 
> P-40B - Lt. Welch
> P-40B - Lt. Taylor
> ...


I thought it was only two P40's.
That's what I've always heard.
Interesting what one discovers.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 7, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> A mix of P-40s and P-36s were able to get airborne that morning.
> 
> P-40B - Lt. Welch
> P-40B - Lt. Taylor
> ...


You forgot Lt. Thacker - P-36A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> You forgot Lt. Thacker - P-36A.


Oops, so I did, thanks for the catch.

One thing that chafes me, is many sites omit Sterling's aerial victory before he was shot down. He survived ditching his Hawk, but drowned in the surf before help could reach him.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 7, 2022)

According to David Aiken, all the Zeros engaged by Sanders' flight made it back to the Soryu. He wrote an article on the engagement in Air Journal Feb 2002 (?)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Vintage 1940s ORIGINAL US WW2-WWII Photo Fighter Plane Lot Of 5 Photographs 👀#1 | eBay


These photos were taken by a WORLD WAR 2 SOLDIER during the War. I can’t find any others like them for sale anywhere?. They are all very unique. VALUE UNKNOWN?. Great for any collection. Nice piece of US WW2 history.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Elvis (Apr 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2022)

1939 San Diego




















*PHOTO* Curtiss P-36A Hawk - Pre-War 77th Pursuit Squadron ~ Excellent Large Pic | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Curtiss P-36A Hawk - Pre-War 77th Pursuit Squadron ~ Excellent Large Pic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Orig. Foto franz. Beute Flugzeug Curtiss H-75 m. Kennung Perthes Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto franz. Beute Flugzeug Curtiss H-75 m. Kennung Perthes Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Orig. Foto franz. Beute Flugzeug Curtiss H-75 m. Kennung Perthes Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto franz. Beute Flugzeug Curtiss H-75 m. Kennung Perthes Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2022)

Good shots 
,


----------



## waroff (Jun 27, 2022)

it's interesting to see, under the fuselage, the shell and link retriever doors instead the ejection chute. 
On this airplane, these guns don't eject shells out of airplane but stowe them in the inboard leading edge.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Captured beute Tempelhof Berlin



















33) Foto Luftwaffe - Flugplatz BERLIN TEMPELHOF - Hangar, BEUTE Flugzeuge, usw. | eBay


Entdecken Sie 33) Foto Luftwaffe - Flugplatz BERLIN TEMPELHOF - Hangar, BEUTE Flugzeuge, usw. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2022)

I wonder if that is a temporary repair shop set up in the foreground, or is it German aircraft production?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wonder if that is a temporary repair shop set up in the foreground, or is it German aircraft production?


There was a large repair facility there and I beleive a Ju87 assembly line, at one point.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 7, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I wonder if that is a temporary repair shop set up in the foreground, or is it German aircraft production?



Yup, as Dave said, Ju 87s were built at Tempelhof, around 1,000 of them. Junkers had a repair depot there, too, with Ju 86s, K 47, W 33s and other types being repaired there. Before the war, Tempelhof was run by a Lufthansa/Junkers partnership. Once the big terminal was completed externally it was used by Junkers for production. It never opened under the Nazis and the old terminal out on the field was used for passenger flights.

These photos are taken looking over where the passenger boarding gates were.




DSC_0579 




DSC_0581 

Taken from the restaurant looking over the same area.




DSC_0489

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2022)

*WOW!  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

Captured beute














Original Foto Wehrmacht Jagdflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto Wehrmacht Jagdflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

Captued beute Norwegian Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu nr 447
















L997 Norwegen Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu norwegisches Flugzeug Luftwaffe Beute norway | eBay


Entdecken Sie L997 Norwegen Oslo Lufthavn Fornebu norwegisches Flugzeug Luftwaffe Beute norway in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Early

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Elvis (Nov 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Early
> 
> View attachment 696652
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if that bomber in the background is an early B-17, or the 299 prototype.
I can see the guy in the hat as an ex-WWI fighter pilot, saying to himself about the P-36, "that's a slick little number." =)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2022)

Considering that there are Jeeps parked by the B-17s in the background, these photos were taken from 1941 onward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Nov 30, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Considering that there are Jeeps parked by the B-17s in the background, these photos were taken from 1941 onward.


Good eye. I missed the Jeep.


----------

